# Maru 4x4x4 now on Popbuying!



## canadiancuber (Jun 5, 2010)

http://popbuying.com/detail.pb/sku.4x4x4_Maru_Magic_Cube_Black-29885

I'm so happy!


----------



## DaijoCube (Jun 5, 2010)

WTF AT THE PRICE !!!


----------



## canadiancuber (Jun 5, 2010)

ya, it's pretty expensive. buuuuttt it's still cheaper and 10x better than a rubik's one.


----------



## zster007 (Jun 5, 2010)

Don't use popbuying!!!!


----------



## DaijoCube (Jun 5, 2010)

Well I bought the Rubik, the normal Qj, the mini Qj, the YJ and still didn't find one that suits me. When the perfect one becomes available it's 20$  Maybe in a week or so, I'll be it. If I don't like it, I quit cubing on 4x4x4s XD


----------



## iasimp1997 (Jun 5, 2010)

zster007 said:


> Don't use popbuying!!!!



Why?


----------



## DaijoCube (Jun 5, 2010)

zster007 said:


> Don't use popbuying!!!!



I'll wait for Cube Depot to see if the price is better.


----------



## oprah62 (Jun 5, 2010)

iasimp1997 said:


> zster007 said:
> 
> 
> > Don't use popbuying!!!!
> ...



he never got his package.


----------



## bigbee99 (Jun 5, 2010)

It's $23 when i get them


----------



## DaijoCube (Jun 5, 2010)

bigbee99 said:


> It's $23 when i get them



I'll buy from your store then. With shipping, it'll be 26 or 27?


----------



## blakedacuber (Jun 5, 2010)

oprah62 said:


> iasimp1997 said:
> 
> 
> > zster007 said:
> ...



what did he order?


----------



## Stefan (Jun 5, 2010)

You guys aren't following the popbuying thread, huh?


----------



## koreancuber (Jun 5, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> You guys aren't following the popbuying thread, huh?



change your avatar mr. pochmann (to the mean one, if anyone knows what I mean)


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jun 5, 2010)

Or you could not copy BigGreen.


----------



## koreancuber (Jun 5, 2010)

hey, I copied ar**** guy with the red one. And if you don't know what I mean, here.


----------



## bigbee99 (Jun 5, 2010)

DaijoCube said:


> bigbee99 said:
> 
> 
> > It's $23 when i get them
> ...



yep


----------



## Kirjava (Mar 15, 2011)

You should also tell the people in Erik's 7.08 topic that there is a new WR.


----------



## freshcuber (Mar 15, 2011)

You do realize that you bumped a thread that's nearly a year old just to add useless information, right?


----------



## heavypoly6 (Mar 16, 2011)

oddlespuddle said:


> You do realize that popbuying is dead, right?



Complete :fp.


----------

